# sky go



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

does anyone use sky go through a proxy server


----------



## techgeek (Jul 25, 2013)

rangitoto said:


> does anyone use sky go through a proxy server


you cant use a proxy server as sky use RTSP wich cant be proxied, so you need a vpn I use iplayervpn.co.uk they seam to be on the ball


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

techgeek said:


> you cant use a proxy server as sky use RTSP wich cant be proxied, so you need a vpn I use iplayervpn.co.uk they seam to be on the ball


thanks tecky I did mean vpn whats your picture quality like


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Picture quality will vary depending on what size screen you are watching it on, and your internet speed.
Small screen tablets - nice quality image - as you would expect.
Blow it up onto large screen TVs, and the image quality will obviously reduce.


----------



## techgeek (Jul 25, 2013)

forgot to ask are you trying to wach it from your pc or sky box ?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Sky Go is not on Sky Boxes...only on some (not all) "mobile devices" and pc's

Sky On Demand is on Sky boxes - still needs a uk vpn, and picture quality is as if you were watching it live on a sky channel


----------



## techgeek (Jul 25, 2013)

sat said:


> Sky Go is not on Sky Boxes...only on some (not all) "mobile devices" and pc's
> 
> Sky On Demand is on Sky boxes - still needs a uk vpn, and picture quality is as if you were watching it live on a sky channel


Thanks for that Info I dont have a sky box, I tend to wach tv via the VPN they sent me free 3day trial when I emaild them and asked about there vpn,

I use a Raspberry PI they cost around €45.00 and Iplayervpn sent me an image file free with all the software installed but you can get a Raspberry Pi direct from them

Iplayer
ITV
4oD
Demmand 5

they use XBMC image but as standard it dosnt have a vpn built in so you will have to get them too send you an image if you want to use a Pi rather than a PC connected to a TV you can also connect to there service on the pc and only one subscription 

if you wanted to use a Sky box you could always get a Belking router and put DDWRT on it as they have an open vpn client on there and can send all ur tv through the vpn


----------



## Hombre62 (Jun 13, 2013)

That's interesting. You're saying that the Pi has enough processing power to run an OpenVPN session and run a simultaneous streaming video session?


----------



## techgeek (Jul 25, 2013)

Hombre62 said:


> That's interesting. You're saying that the Pi has enough processing power to run an OpenVPN session and run a simultaneous streaming video session?



yep open vpn isnt very resource intencive so it works fine xbmc is a little laggy when u try and use the mouse but if you use a remote it works fine also not adviseable to try and stream over wifi always better pluged in direct network connection 
for €45 ur not going to get a cheaper IPTV box! 

you could always use an android box put openvpn on it install xbmc and use it on that if you want a more powerful soloution but not as cheap


----------



## Hombre62 (Jun 13, 2013)

Life is far too short to waste any of it watching TV, I'm just fascinated by the capabilities of the Raspberry Pi. I think I'll treat myself to one - my account at Farnell could do with some activity to keep it active anyway.


----------

